# Packrat Down!



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

So I went to sportsmans warehouse earlier today to pick up a new band for my marksman laserhawk, needless to say the trumark wrist rocket only cost $3 more than the band, so I ended up walking out with another slingshot....

After about half a dozen practice shots I took this guy out from 30 or so feet with a 3/8 steel ball. I am pretty proud, this is my first small animal kill with a SS.

mrpaint


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Good shot man._
_That's a ground squirrel._


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> _Good shot man._
> _That's a ground squirrel._


I think you are right. Either way the lil bastaids are diggin holes in my yard and need to be eradicated lol


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ugly little bugger!
Nice shot!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Awesome shot, good kill.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

M_J said:


> Awesome shot, good kill.


Thanks guys, he was one of the smaller ones, the larger ones are a little smarter and more skidish, but I should be posting more pics soon









Also im just about done with my first natural, its lookin good, just need to finish sanding and band it up, ill try and get a pic of that up in the next day or two.

Cheers,
Mrpaint


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Having fun!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

so how did he taste? lol


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> so how did he taste? lol


hahaha... im shooting them for pest control purposes, he was too small to eat even if I had wanted to.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lol bro i knew that lookin at the pic, was just pokin a lil fun at ya

awesome shot though!


----------

